# Pompano Season?



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

I know it's pompano season right now. How long does it last? Is there multiple seasons per year? How long do the sand fleas stay out?


----------



## Joshua's Jigs (Oct 27, 2008)

> *angryaccntnt (11/9/2008)*I know it's pompano season right now. How long does it last? Is there multiple seasons per year? How long do the sand fleas stay out?


2 seasons for Pompano. 1st. Spring which may well be the heaviest run, and the 2nd. in the Fall. My sand fleas don't last long at all, just a few seconds after I sit the rod down to tend to another one. I'll change my bait every 15 minutes if the bite is slow.

James @ WWW.JOSHUASJIGS.COM


----------

